# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ταράτσα PC v0.2, ασφάλεια...

## InDio

Όπως θα είδατε το ψάχνω για να αλλάξω το όλο σύστημα μου (AP- back bone clients) με ενα ταράτσατο PCακι. 

Είμαι στον πρώτο και θέλω να ρίξω τροφοδοσία για εναν μικρό σχετικά σύστημα (PIII 400 με ένα δίσκο και τον wifi εξοπλισμο), στην ταράτσα στον 7ομο, ουσιαστικά, όροφο. Αυτό που με καίει είναι η 100% εγγυημένη ασφάλεια. Και προσπαθώ να βρω λύση:

1)Soekris αποκλείεται. Δεν προκειται να δώσω τόσα λεφτά επειδή στην ουσία χρειάζομαι το POE του, το οποίο θα ανεβάσει τάση στο μηχάνημα με ασφαλή τρόπο. Έχω καλό Η/Υ, και θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν.
2)Σκέφτηκα να μετασχηματίσω την τάση σε Volts<110 δύο φορές, μια 220->48V(π.χ.) και άλλη μια απο 48(ή όσο φτάσει από την αντίσταση του καλωδίου)->220. Βρήκα πολύ φτηνούς μετασχηματιστές(19ε των 300W). 

Τι γνώμες έχετε; Πιστεύεται ότι ειναι 100%(αλλά 100%) ασφαλές; Θεωρώ ότι
α) το τροφοδοτικό του PCioy θα ανεχτεί την πτώση τάσης που θα έχω λόγω των 40μ μπαλαντέζας(καλής ποιότητας εννοείται).
β) Από 110V και κάτω, μια παράλληλη σύνδεση ανθρώπου(όπως υποθέτω ότι γίνονται τα ατυχήματα), δεν θα είναι μοιραία, λόγω της μικρότερης πτώσης τάσης που θα εφαρμοστεί στην μεγάλη αντίσταση του σώματός του, και συνεπώς του μικρού ρεύματος που θα το διαπεράσει.

Τελικά σκέφτομαι:
220V~ ->μετασχηματιστής 48V~>---ασφαλής μεταφορά--->μετασχ. 220~> τροφ. PC.

Τι λέτε!;!;!;  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Xmm... to domatiaki tou domatos den exis kamia mpriza?h etso apo to asanser?!?!

Pio aplo mou fenete!ego kapos etis ta exo ola ta pc pano!

----------


## sdd

Υπαρχει ενα προιον που κανεις δεν το φερνει - κατι αναλογο ειχα παραγγειλει πριν χρονια

Αν το μηχανημα σου παιρνει ΑΤΧ PSU

http://pccdepot.com/cdc_pdetails.asp?id=124395

δηλ υπαρχουν PSU με το ιδιο form factor, ακριβως την ιδια εξωτερικη εμφανιση, αλλα εισοδο 12 Volts 

400 βαττ σημαινει 30+ Α στα 12V (οταν το μηχανημα ανοιγει, θα τραβηξει παντα περισσοτερα απο το rating, οποτε θες slow-blow ασφαλεια) 
- αλλα μονο ενα υπερφορτωμενο PC με πολλες καρτες θα τραβουσε τοσα - μαλλον δεν θα χρειαζεσαι να στειλεις πανω απο 80 βαττ (7-8 Α) οποτε οι απλες μπριζες ειναι ΟΚ, και η κατασκευη σχετικα απλη

Και βεβαια ετσι μπορεις να εχεις και ενα backup με μπαταρια μολυβδου για τις περιπτωσεις που κοβεται το ρευμα (η και τροφοδοσια απο ηλιακες κυψελες, αν εισαι μερακλης)

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις κατ' αρχην ειναι να δεις τι καταναλωση εχει το μηχανημα σου (με CF card αντι Hard Disk θα εχει λιγοτερο)

----------


## MAuVE

> Τελικά σκέφτομαι:
> 220V~ ->μετασχηματιστής 48V~>---ασφαλής μεταφορά--->μετασχ. 220~> τροφ. PC.


Πολύ σωστά τα έχεις σκεφθεί. 
Να προσθέσεις όμως και έναν διπολικό μικροαυτόματο 10Α στην αναχώρηση των 48V (μετά τον κάτω μετασχηματιστή) και να στείλεις γείωση στην ταράτσα.
Αν βρείς μετασχηματιστές 48 V με μεσαία λήψη, τότε γείωσέ την ώστε να έχεις -24V- 0 - +24V. 
Παλαιά υπήρχαν μετασχηματιστές με λήψεις 0, +12, +24, +48V.
Πρόσεξε όμως να είναι γνήσιος μετασχηματιστής και όχι αυτομετασχηματιστής (γαλβανική απομόνωση πρωτεύοντος δευτερεύοντος)

----------


## ngia

1. Η κατανάλωση σου φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι περισσότερο από 80W, αν μάλιστα αφαιρέσεις την κάρτα γραφικών και κάνεις downclocking (αν γίνεται θα πέσει περισσότερο)

2. Πρόβλημα αντίστασης δεν υπάρχει αν βάλεις 48 ή 220v. 
ΠΧ σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα με καλώδιο 1μμ2, 50μ, 2Α, 48v η αντίσταση είναι μόλις 1 Ohm, άρα πτώση τάσης 2volt, που μεταφράζεται σε 10volt στα 220v.

3. Θεώρησε επικίνδυνη τάση, τάση μεγαλύτερη από 60volt. Μια βροχερή μέρα που θα ανέβεις στην ταράτσα να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή και ποιάσεις με βρεγμένα χέρια τα καλώδια των 60v θα το νοιώσεις - χωρίς να είναι επικύνδυνο όμως. Για ένα παιδί με βρεγμένα χέρια ακόμα και αυτή μπορεί να είναι μοιραία όμως.

Copper wire resistance table
AWG Feet/Ohm Ohms/100ft Ampacity* mm^2 Meters/Ohm Ohms/100M

10 490.2 .204 30 2.588 149.5 .669
12 308.7 .324 20 2.053 94.1 1.06
14 193.8 .516 15 1.628 59.1 1.69
16 122.3 .818 10 1.291 37.3 2.68
18 76.8 1.30 5 1.024 23.4 4.27
20 48.1 2.08 3.3 0.812 14.7 6.82
22 30.3 3.30 2.1 0.644 9.24 10.8
24 19.1 5.24 1.3 0.511 5.82 17.2
26 12.0 8.32 0.8 0.405 3.66 27.3
28 7.55 13.2 0.5 0.321 2.30 43.4

4. Αν τα κάνεις *220-->48-->220* έχεις:
Mια ασφαλή τάση 
Προστασία από στιγμιαίες υπερτάσεις, αλλά και υπευρεύματα όταν βάζεις τον υπολογιστή σε πρίζα (μερικές φορές πέφτει η ασφάλεια επειδή τραβά μεγάλο ρεύμα όταν τον βάζεις σε πρίζα που είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό γιατί ριχνεί μαζί του και άλλες συσκευές)
αλλά:
Έχεις το κόστος των δύο μετασχηματιστών.
Μεγαλώνει η αναξιοπιστία του συστήματος αφού έχεις περισσότερα πιθανά σημεία βλάβης. 
Καταναλώνεις περισσότερη ενέργεια.
Είναι μη κομψή λύση - σκέψου τον μετασχηματιστή πρέπει να τον βάλεις σε κουτί και να μην ενοχλεί αθσθητικά.

5. Αν τα κάνεις με *12volt* και το κατάλληλο PSU
Πρέπει να βάλεις χοντρό - ακριβό καλώδιο για να μεταφέρεις αυτά τα 6-7Α στην ταράτσα
Χρειάζεσαι τροφοδοτικό για το PC αλλά και τροφοδοτικό για το σπίτι (220-->12), τα οποί είναι ακριβά και είναι πιθανά σημεία βλάβης
Από αισθητικής άποψης δεν είναι καλύτερη λύση γιατί χρειάζεσαι χώρο για το τροφοδοτικό
Από την άλλη:
Είναι ασφαλές
Μπορείς σχετικά εύκολα να προσθέσεις μπαταρία για εφεδρεία

6. Αν το κάνεις με *220V*
Είναι η λύση όπου έχεις τον μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο, αλλά αν κάνεις την εγκατάσταση με όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, θα είναι κομψή, χαμηλού κόστους λύση, με την μικρότερη πιθανότητα βλάβης, και με μικρότερο χρόνο εγκατάστασης.

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα απλό καλώδιο εύκαμπτο, όχι απαραίτητα μεγάλης διατομής, το οποίο να τοποθετήσεις μέσα σε πλαστικό σωλήνα, εύκαμπτο. Μπορείς να τα βρεις σε αποθήκη ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού σε καλές τιμές.
Υπάρχουν τέτοιοι σωλήνες που κάνουν για εξωτερικές εγκαταστάσεις.
Ετσι θα εμποδίσεις την φθορά του καλωδίου, θα εμποδίσεις την άμεση πρόσβαση σε αυτό και θα είναι αρκετά ασφαλές. Αν δεν βρεις σωλήνα νομίζω ένας σωλήνας ποτίσματος θα έκανε τη δουλειά.
Υπάρχουν καλώδια για εξωτερική χρήση αλλά είναι ακριβά. και δεν συνίσταται να τα χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς να τα βάλεις σε κάποιο σωλήνα

Βάζεις μεγάλη προσοσχή στη λεπτομέρεια, ο σωλήνας να είναι σταθερά στερεωμένος στον τοίχο, να μην πέφτει όλο το βάρος του καλωδίου, οι συνδέσεις να είναι σταθερές και προστατευμένες. Ο τερματισμός του καλωδίου στην ταράτσα μπορει να γίνεται σε ένα μικρό πολύμπριζο , ώστε να μπορείς να βάλεις και άλλα φορτία.

Οπωδήποτε βάζεις σε *πρώτη προτεραιότητα* την *ασφάλεια*, αλλά η *προσωπική* μου άποψη είναι ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις απόλυτα ασφαλές ακόμα και με 220V. Αν αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον.

Η βασική αρχή όταν μεταφέρεις τέτοια τάση είναι να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου το χειρότερο σενάριο, (εάν παιδί ανεβαίνει στην ταράτσα και άρχιζει να τραβά τα καλώδια που αφήσαμε χύμα, το καλώδιο αποκολλάται από το συνδετήρα λόγω του βάρους του και κρέμεται μετά ελεύθερο, ο κηπουρός αρχίζει να ποτίζει το κουτί γιατί το βρίσκει πολύ βρώμικο, νερό μπαίνει στο κουτί και χαλάει το PC, αφήσαμε το κουτί εκτεθειμένο, άρχισε να βρέχει ξαφνικά και ανεβαίνουμε να το μαζέψουμε βιαστικά, ...) μπορεί να φαίνονται αρλούμπες αυτά, αλλά μια φορά συμβαίνει. 
Είναι λάθος να νομίζουμε ότι η παρουσία της ασφάλειας και του ρελέ διαφυγής παρέχει προστασία. (εδώ δεν μπορούσα να στήσω τον ιστό μου γιατί το μικρό ρεύμα διαροής που υπήρχε στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό του PoE , περνούσε στην κεραία, από κει στον ιστό και μόλις έπιανα τον ιστό δεν με άφηνε να τον στερεώσω)
Επίσης μεγάλη σημασία έχει το κουτί που θα βάλεις PC και τα υπόλοιπα, να εξασφαλίζει στεγανότητα, ίσως να εμποδίζει την άμεση πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## InDio

> Να προσθέσεις όμως και έναν διπολικό μικροαυτόματο 10Α στην αναχώρηση των 48V (μετά τον κάτω μετασχηματιστή) και να στείλεις γείωση στην ταράτσα.
> Αν βρείς μετασχηματιστές 48 V με μεσαία λήψη, τότε γείωσέ την ώστε να έχεις -24V- 0 - +24V. 
> Παλαιά υπήρχαν μετασχηματιστές με λήψεις 0, +12, +24, +48V.
> Πρόσεξε όμως να είναι γνήσιος μετασχηματιστής και όχι αυτομετασχηματιστής (γαλβανική απομόνωση πρωτεύοντος δευτερεύοντος)


Είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν έχω πλήρη κατανόηση των παραπάνω  :: . Ειδικά αυτό το μικροαυτόματο, τί είναι και γιατί να το βάλω.

Φίλε ngia(αλλά και όλους) ευχαριστώ για την εκτενή απάντησή σου. Πρέπει να πώ όμως ότι αυτό το καλώδιο για την μεταφορά της τάσης θα περνάει σχεδόν μπροστά από τα μπαλκόνια των απο πάνω(ΟΚ, δίπλα τους τελωσπάντων). Γιαυτό και δεν παίζει να βάλω σωλήνα γύρω από το καλώδιο των 220. Επίσης η πολυκατοικία είναι το κλασσικό "Ζιγκουράτ", που σημαίνει ότι οι τελευταίοι όροφοι είναι πιο στενοί. Έτσι όλα τα καλώδια που έχω ρίξει ως τώρα πάνε κάτω "πεταχτά"(!!!), για να περάσουν τα μπαλκόνια των τελευταίων ορόφων(ο ψαράς...).

Συμφωνείτε λοιπόν ότι ρεύμα μικρότερο απο 60V, ανεξαρτήτως Ampere που θα περνούν, λόγω της μεγάλης αντίστασης του κορμιού, δεν θα χτυπήσουν πολύ κάποιον που θα έχει ένα ατύχημα...Αυτή είναι και η ερώτηση που με καίει βασικά!!!!!

Θα μπορούσε αυτό να εξελιχθεί σε μία "τυποποιημένη" λύση για όσους έχουν τις ίδιες συνθήκες στις πολυκατοικίες τους και πάνε για ταράτσα PC; Πώς το έχετε κάνει εσείς;

----------


## bchris

*Οποιαδηποτε ταση μεγαλυτερη των 24V / 50mA θεωρειται επικινδυνη.*

(το παραπανω ειναι απο βιβλιο του Περιστερακη)

----------


## MAuVE

> Ειδικά αυτό το μικροαυτόματο, τί είναι και γιατί να το βάλω.


Μικροαυτόματος είναι αυτό που λέμε αυτόματη ασφάλεια πίνακα. Στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα του σπιτιού σου θα υπάρχουν, αν δεν είναι πολύ παλαιά η κατασκεύη της πολυκατοικίας και έχει φυσίγκια (ασφάλειες βιδωτές που καίγονται και τις αλλάζουμε).

Θα το βάλεις γιατί αφενός το συνιστά ο κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων, αλλά κυρίως γιά να προστατέψεις την γραμμή σου σε περίπτωση υπερφόρτισης-βραχυκυκλώματος. 
Αν δεν τον βάλεις, λόγο του μετασχηματισμού των τάσεων-εντάσεων, για να πέσει ο μικροαυτόματος του πίνακα που είναι 10 η 16 αμπερ θα πρέπει το ρεύμα στη γραμμή των 48 βολτ να υπερβεί τα 230/48*10=48 ή 77 αμπερ αντίστοιχα. 
Τέτοιες εντάσεις δεν μπορεί να αντάξει το καλώδιο που θα περάσεις. Μπορεί να λυώσει η να πάρει φωτιά.

Διπολικός σημαίνει διπλός.

----------


## ngia

> Ειδικά αυτό το μικροαυτόματο, τί είναι και γιατί να το βάλω.


Για προστασία από υπερεντάσεις, αν πχ βραχυχυκλώσεις κατα λάθος κάτι, θα πέσει ο μικροαυτόματος και θα προστατέψει τους μετασχηματιστές και τη γραμμή. Ο αυτόματος πάνω στον πίνακα δεν κάνει γιατί θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε μεγάλα ρεύματα. Μπορείς να βάλεις στη γραμμή και μια απλή ασφάλεια τύπου τηκτού (δεν κάνει πάνω από 10λεπτά) αν ο μικροαυτόματος σου φαίνεται ακριβός.




> το καλώδιο για την μεταφορά της τάσης θα περνάει σχεδόν μπροστά από τα μπαλκόνια των απο πάνω


Και 48volt να βάλεις δεν θα είναι αισθητικά άσχημο; Θα ανεκτούν οι γείτονες καλώδια να κρέμονται από μπροστά τους; Δεν γίνεται να το πας όμορφα και διακριτικά τοίχο-τοίχο; 
Επίσης ξαναψαξε την επιλογή να πάρεις διακριτικά από κάπου κοντά ρεύμα (νομίζεις ότι οι εταιρίες κινητής τραβάνε καλώδια?  ::  )





> Οποιαδηποτε ταση μεγαλυτερη των 24V / 50mA θεωρειται επικινδυνη.


Ναι ακόμα το θυμάμαι μικρός που δοκίμασα να βάλω στη γλώσσα τα καλώδια του τηλεφώνου (48volt - φτάνει τα 110 όταν κουδουνίζει)

Αλλά σίγουρα τα 48 δεν είναι 220 - δεν είναι θανατηφόρα - είναι επικύνδυνα κάτω από αρκετά ακραίες καταστάσεις.

Επίσης η διατύπώση από το βιβλίο θα μπορούσε να είναι διαφορετική: ρεύμα μεγαλύτερο από 10mA είναι επικίνδυνο , η τάση που χρειάζεται για να μας διαπεράσει αυτό το ρεύμα εξαρτάται από την εφαρμοζόμενη τάση και την αντίσταση του σώματος μας.

----------


## InDio

Τελικά καταλήγουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη λύση είναι σχετικά ασφαλής δηλαδή.....Μένει να βρω μια καλή λύση για το κουτί. Σκέφτομαι να παρω ένα απλό κουτί που να χωράει όλο το PC μέσα και να του ρίξω ενα ελαφρύ στρώμα σιλικόνης εκεί που κλείνει ι πόρτα του, έτσι ώστε να κλείνει, αλλά να μην περνάει νερό...Προτάσεις;

Προχωρώ σε υλοποίηση λοιπόν...Όποιος έχει καμία καλούλα PCI που να παίζει σε λίνουξ ας μιλήσει...Ισχύει ότι οι PCI2PCMCIA κοστίζουν 40ε  ::   ::  ; Υπάρχουν και PCI2pcmcia που να παίρνουν 2 κάρτες πάνω; Θα χρειάζεται ειδικό setup αυτό το πράγμα από το λειτουργικό ή είναι "transparent";

Ευχαριστώ άπαντες.

----------


## ngia

> Προχωρώ σε υλοποίηση λοιπόν...Όποιος έχει καμία καλούλα PCI που να παίζει σε λίνουξ ας μιλήσει...Ισχύει ότι οι PCI2PCMCIA κοστίζουν 40ε


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδήμων , οπότε με επιφύλαξη, οι δύο λύσεις από τις πιο δημιφιλείς σε Linux:

Κάρτα PCI DLink 520+, έχει chipset της Texas Instruments (acx100) και τελευταία έχουν βγει drivers για Linux που να την υποστηρίζουν.

Κάρτα PCM2PCMCIA (πρόσφατα πήρα μια με chip RICΗOY (ή κάπως έτσι) με 40ε σε συνδυασμό με PCMCIA με Prism2.5 chipset (οποιαδήποτε κάνει).
Επίσης υπάρχουν drivers για Linux. 

Η δεύτερη λύση είναι μάλλον ακριβότερη, αλλά πρέπει να είναι καλύτερης ευαισθησίας και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες (ρύθμιση ισχύος, λειτουργία και σαν AP)

Και τα δύο έχουν δοκιμαστεί με επιτυχία.

----------


## Achille

> Όποιος έχει καμία καλούλα PCI που να παίζει σε λίνουξ ας μιλήσει...


Netgear ΜΑ-311GE PCI 802.11b. Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στο πλαίσιο της γειτονιάς σου να ρωτήσεις για διαθεσιμότητα. Κόστος γύρω στα 55e. Εϊναι PCI με Prism 2.5 chipset, ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ εκπομπής και υποστηρίζει bus mastering για να μην ζορίζει τον επεξεργαστή σου. Είναι και η φτηνότερη λύση, και η καλύτερη.

----------


## Ripper_gr

> ....Prism 2.5 chipset, ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ εκπομπής....


Αχιλεα εγω με την engenius prism2 εχω κατεωασει την εκπομπει στα -44δβ αλλα δεν βλεπω διαφορα!Συγουρα παιζει?

----------


## papashark

Τι εννοείς δεν βλέπεις διαφορά ?

Παίζει το ίδιο ?

Δεν αποκλείετε να έχεις τόσο παραπάνω σήμα στην έξοδο σου που κατεβάζοντας όλη την ισχύ να μην έχει καμία διαφορά  ::

----------


## Ripper_gr

Enoo oti den xalai to link ... ante apo 60/92 na pigeni 50/92! kai afto den ime sigouros!

exo HostAP 0.0.2 (dioti to alo den mo kani kan Link! )

pio kato apo -44 pai?

----------


## papashark

Πιο κάτω από ότι θυμάμαι δεν πάει.

Αλλά η ισχύς που βγάζει δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα με αυτήν που λαμβάνεις και βλέπεις στην μέτρηση που μας δίνεις.

Δεν τι πιάνει η άλλη μεριά του Λινκ όταν ανεβοκατεβάζεις ισχύ.

Πάντως υπάρχει περίπτωση τα να φτάνουν τα db εκπομπής ακόμα και εάν εσύ έχεις την έξοδο στο 0, οπότε από εκεί και πέρα όσο και να εκπέμπεις δεν αλλάζει τίποτα....  ::

----------


## InDio

Λοπόν, νέα ιστορία. Μου είπε ο "ηλεκτρολόγος" στον συνεταιρισμό, ότι για ασφάλεια πρέπει να βάλω μετασχηματιστή 220->220V! Μου είπε πως δε΄ν είναι "επικύνδυνο" το ρεύμα που σε χτυπάει από ένα τέτοιο μετασχ. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Ειναι πιο ασφαλές;

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, από την στιγμή που η πτώση τάσης θα είναι 220V και θα σου πετάξει τα μάτια!

----------


## MAuVE

> Λοπόν, νέα ιστορία. Μου είπε ο "ηλεκτρολόγος" στον συνεταιρισμό, ότι για ασφάλεια πρέπει να βάλω μετασχηματιστή 220->220V! Μου είπε πως δε΄ν είναι "επικύνδυνο" το ρεύμα που σε χτυπάει από ένα τέτοιο μετασχ. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Ειναι πιο ασφαλές;
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπορεί να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, από την στιγμή που η πτώση τάσης θα είναι 220V και θα σου πετάξει τα μάτια!


Στο 230 της ΔΕΗ έχει γίνει ουδετέρωση, δηλαδή ο ένας πόλος του μετασχηματιστή έχει συνδεθεί με τη γή. 
Ετσι έχουμε φάση και ουδέτερο. 
Αν πιάσεις τη φάση τρως τα 230 βολτ, ενώ αν πιάσεις τον ουδέτερο δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 
Ο μετασχηματιστής που σου είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγος καταργεί στο δευτερεύον την ουδετέρωση. 
Αν πιάσεις οποιονδήποτε πόλο τότε είσαι εσύ η σύνδεση με την γη. 
Δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα.
Εχει όμως το μειονέκτημα ότι αν ήδη υπάρχει κάπου μία διαρροή και εξ αυτής έχει δημιουργηθεί νέος ουδέτερος και εσύ πιάσεις την φάση, θα το νιώσεις....

Καλύτερη λύση τα 48 βολτ με μεσαία λήψη.

----------


## InDio

Όταν λες θα το νιώσεις εννοείς ότι θα σε χτυπήσουν κανονικότατα 220V σαν να έβαζες συνδετήρα σε πρίζα ετσι;

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, με το "μεσαία λήψη" εννοείς να βγάζει και 24V ο μετασχηματιστής. Τι μου χρειάζεται αυτό;; 

Η λύση με 2 220->48 κοστίζει 2*19ε.
Η λύση με εναν 220->220 κοστίζει 19ε. Υπάρχει κάποιο επιχείρημα ασφάλειας υπέρ κάποιου; Με λίγα λόγια, αν σε χτυπήσει η πρώτη λύση, θα καταλάβεις λίγα πράγματα, αν σε χτυπήσει η δεύτερη τίποτα, εκτός από την περίπτωση που υπάρχει διαρροή και φας 220V καθαρά.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν λες θα το νιώσεις εννοείς ότι θα σε χτυπήσουν κανονικότατα 220V σαν να έβαζες συνδετήρα σε πρίζα ετσι;


Ναι




> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, με το "μεσαία λήψη" εννοείς να βγάζει και 24V ο μετασχηματιστής. Τι μου χρειάζεται αυτό;; :


Ως προς τη γή έχεις 24 βολτ σε κάθε πόλο. Ασφαλής κατάσταση.




> Η λύση με 2 220->48 κοστίζει 2*19ε.
> Η λύση με εναν 220->220 κοστίζει 19ε. Υπάρχει κάποιο επιχείρημα ασφάλειας υπέρ κάποιου; Με λίγα λόγια, αν σε χτυπήσει η πρώτη λύση, θα καταλάβεις λίγα πράγματα, αν σε χτυπήσει η δεύτερη τίποτα, εκτός από την περίπτωση που υπάρχει διαρροή και φας 220V καθαρά. :roll:


Το να έχεις δίκτυο floating (χωρίς εξάρτηση των τάσεων από τη γή) σε προστατεύει όπως είπα από απλό σφάλμα (διαρροή). Σε περίπτωση διπλού σφάλματος, μπορεί να αποβεί χειρότερο και από το 230. Φαντάσου ο μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης να έχει διαρροή στο δευτερεύον από την πλευρά της φάσης. Οι δύο πόλοι του δευτερεύοντος θα βρεθούν, ως προς γη, στα 230 και 460 βολτ αντίστοιχα. Αν είσαι άτυχος και πιάσεις το 460 ....

Από πλευράς ασφαλείας οι δύο λύσεις δεν έχουν σύγκριση.

----------


## InDio

Τελικά μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την λύση με μετασχηματισμό στα 48. Αμοληθήκαμε για κουτί στεγανό...Τσίφος, οι λαμαρινάδες ειναι λίγο κλέφτες(70ε για μεγάλο ντουλαπάκι). Αναμένουμε ΚΑΦΑΟ κουτιά από κονέ αποθήκη ΟΤΕ(thanks θύμιο) και αν δεν παίξει αυτό πιθανώς να ξηλώσουμε ΚΑΦΑΟ της ΔΕΗ που φαίνεται εγκαταλλελημένο και χωρίς τάσεις.  ::   ::  

Ελπίζω αυτό το πόστ να βοηθήσει όσους θέλουν ταράτσα PC με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος και καλή ασφάλεια από όλες τις απόψεις, η συζήτηση είναι αρκετά επικοικοδομητική γιαυτό και κρατάω το log των προσπαθειών μας!

----------


## vaf

Το στεγανό κουτί δεν είναι πρόβλημα: Πάρε το κανονικό κουτί και τίγκαρέτο στη συλικόνη..
Άλλο είναι το πρόβλημα: Ψύξη

Έστω ότι το τροφοδοτικό το βάλουμε σε άλλο κουτί. Όταν λειτουργούν οι ανεμιστήρες και δεν αφήνουν την υγρασία να μπεί μέσα στο κουτί, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όταν αυτοί όμως σταματήσουν (για client μηλάμε) τι γήνεται?
Βραχυκυλώνονται οι ακροδέκτες του μετασχυματιστή και των πυκνοτών και τη συνέχεια την ξέρεται...

Μία ιδέα που είχα είναι να καλυφθούν με συλικόνη και οι ακροδέκτες των εξαρτημάτων (όχι τα ίδια, για ψύξη) και το πίσω μέρος του PCB. Ο Μ/Σ του τροφοδοτικού στο κάτω-κάτω μονομένο σύρμα είναι. Όσο για το καλοκαίρι, να αφεθεί στο PC ένα πορτάκι για να φεύγει ο θερμός αέρας. Αν επίσεις το τροφοδοτικό καλυφθεί απο καμία πλαστική σακούλα ή με μεμβράνη κουζίνας, τότε θα μπορεί να μένει και μέσα στο ίδιο το κουτί..

Άν έχει κάποιως καμία άλλη πρώταση, είμαι όλος αυτιά  ::

----------


## vegos

> Το στεγανό κουτί δεν είναι πρόβλημα: Πάρε το κανονικό κουτί και τίγκαρέτο στη συλικόνη..
> Άλλο είναι το πρόβλημα: Ψύξη
> 
> [..]
> 
> Άν έχει κάποιως καμία άλλη πρώταση, είμαι όλος αυτιά


Η λύση που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ (και φαντάζομαι οι περισσότεροι) είναι απλή.

Ανοίγεις 2 τρύπες στα πλάγια του κουτιού, και βάζεις 2 ανεμιστήριους.

1 αριστερά κι 1 δεξιά. Ο ένας τραβάει αέρα απ' έξω, ο άλλος τον διώχνει προς τα έξω.

Πριν τους ανεμιστήριους, βάζεις λίγη ψιλή σίτα (για να μην γίνει φωλιά το κουτί σου) και πάνω σε αυτούς, κολλάς 2 σωλήνες-γωνίες από υδραυλικά (πχ από σιφώνι), να κοιτάνε προς τα κάτω.

Έτσι, ακόμα κι όταν βρέχει, δεν θα σου πάρει νερό μέσα.

----------


## vaf

Δε μηλάω για νερό αλλά για υγρασία. Μπορεί να περνάει απο τους ανεμιστήρες και να υγροποιείται πάνω στα κυκλώματα, τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημμα. Τι μου διαφεύγει?
Πάντα το χειρότερο σενάριο δεν πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό?

----------


## bond

> Δε μηλάω για νερό αλλά για υγρασία. Μπορεί να περνάει απο τους ανεμιστήρες και να υγροποιείται πάνω στα κυκλώματα, τότε θα έχουμε πρόβλημμα. Τι μου διαφεύγει?
> Πάντα το χειρότερο σενάριο δεν πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό?


Για να υγροποιείται κάπου πρέπει να είναι η επιφάνεια να είναι πιο κρύα από την ατμόσφαιρα και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοια επιφάνεια μέσα στον υπολογιστή.

----------


## Achille

> Για να υγροποιείται κάπου πρέπει να είναι η επιφάνεια να είναι πιο κρύα από την ατμόσφαιρα και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τέτοια επιφάνεια μέσα στον υπολογιστή.


Ακριβώς. Επίσης αφού δημιουργείται ρεύμα αέρα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να υγροποιηθεί οποιαδήποτε υγρασία.
Τα περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικά λειτουργούν κανονικά σε μεγάλες τιμές υγρασίας.

----------


## vaf

Σενάριο:
Καλοκαιρινή μπόρα. Το PC κλειστό. Αν το έχουμε σκεπάσει με κάτι, λογικό για να μην το βαράει ο ήλιος και ψυθούν όλα, όταν βγεί ο ήλος η ατμόσφαιρα θα αρχίσει να θερμένεται ποιό γρήγορα από ότι τα εξαρτήματα αφού στην τελική, αυτή τα θερμένει..
Οπότε τα τελευταία (εξαρτήματα) θα είναι πολύ ψυχρότερα απο την ατμόσφαιρα και με αρκετή υγρασία λόγο της μπόρας  :: . στο κάτω κάτω ακόμα και ένα αδιάβροχο ρολόι, εμφανίζει σταγωνίδια στο εσωτερικό του αφού τα τοιχόματά του το χειμόνα είναι ποιό ψυχρά από την θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του.
Sorry για την πολυλογία αλλά εγω για να είμαι σύγουρος (μένω δίπλα από δάσος, τρομερή υγρασία) θα στεγανοποιήσω το κουτί όταν είναι αρκετά ξυρή η ατμόσφαιρα και το τροφοδοτικό θα το γεμίσω συλικόνη στις επαφές...

----------


## papashark

Τα ρολόγια κάνουν σταγονίδια από απότομες αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας (τα ρολόγια είναι μέρος της δουλειάς μου), ειδικά όταν πλένεις τα χέρια σου με ζεστό νερό, ή ξαφνικά εκεί που δούλευες και ιδρώναν τα χέρια σου (και αποβάλανε ζέστη) ξαφνικά πήγαινες να καθαρίσεις τον πάγο από την κατάψυξη......

Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Αχιλλέας, η υγρασία όταν μπαίνει από την μία και βγαίνει από την άλλη απλά δεν μένει μέσα......

Η δε sector κεραίες που φέρνουμε από έξω, έχουν δύο τρύπες χαμηλά για να αναπνέει η κεραία.

καλύτερα να αναπνέει παρά να είναι μισοστεγανό....

Προτίμησε ένα σπρέυ σιλικόνης κατά τις υγρασίας.


Α, και όταν βρέχει δεν έχει πολύ υγρασία, μην τα μπερδεύετε........

----------


## vaf

Συμφωνώ στην περίπτωση που τα ανεμιστηράκια λειτουργούν. Αναφαίρομαι στην περίπτωση που αυτά είναι κλειστά, ένας client πέφτει για ύπνο κάποτε και μαζί με αυτόν και το PC  :: 

Όσο για τη βροχή και την υγρασία, λέω αφού αυτη τελειώσει και υπάρχουν σταγωνίδια στην ατμόσφαιρα (το καλοκαίρι είναι περισσότερα λόγο ζέστης).

Προσωπικά εύχομαι να είμαι λάθος αλλά σπρέι συλικόνης που μπορώ να βρω? Χωρίς CFCs έτσι;  :: 

Θα έκανα πάντως και ένα πειραματάκι με ένα τάπερ με μία μεταλική πλάκα μέσα.. Καλύτερα αυτο παρά το PC  ::

----------


## vaf

Και κάτι ψυλοάσχετο.. Στα ρολόγια πράγματι, λόγο της απότομης αλλαγής της θερμοκρασίας δεν προλαβαίνει να αλάξει η θερμότητα της ατμόσφαιρας του εσωτερικού τους όσο γρήγωρα αλλάζει η θερμοκρασία του υπόλοιπου υλικού και έτσι υγροποιήται η υγρασία που αυτά έχουν μεσα τους (υγρασία μόνο στη Σαχάρα δεν έχει)  ::  

Η θερμότητα είναι τα κβάντα με το όνομα phonon και η απουσία αυτών είναι αυτό που αισθανόμαστε σαν "κρύο". Όσο για το νερό, αυτό καμία σχέση δεν έχει με αυτά (H2O  :: ).

Ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν έχει καεί τίποτα ακόμα απο την υγρασία ίσως είναι το γεγωνός ότι τα ποδαράκια των εξαρτημάτων έχουν μια σχετική απόσταση μεταξύ τους. Επίσεις τα AP δουλεύουν 24h/7d οπότε ούτε αυτά επηρεάζονται.

Εγώ πάντως θα συμφονήσω με τον Papashark και θα πρώτεινα σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με την υγρασία και δεν μπορούν να βάλουν το PC κάπου στεγνά, όπου οι ακίδες είναι κοντα (CPU, Chipset, PCI, PSU) να τις μονόσουν με σπρέι συλικώνης (δέν ήξερα οτι υπήρχαι σε σπρέι).

Τεσπα. Δε θα γράψω άλλα γιατί πολύ χόρο έφαγα στο server  ::  
(εκτώς και αν είναι ανάγκη...)

----------


## ngia

Μια που μιλάμε για υγρασία και νερό τι γίνεται αν παρει νερό μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή;

Ένα DLink που το ξεχασα εξω με βροχή επέζησε χωρίς καμία επιπλοκή.
Ένα άλλο που το είχα βγάλει από το κουτί του και το εβαλα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, το οποίο το άφησα χωρίς καπάκι, βράχηκε, σχηματίστικαν άλατα ανάμεσα σε εξαρτήματα - ακροδέκτες (ευτυχώς μονο σε δύο ολοκληρωμένα) σταμάτησε να δουλεύει.
Με μια οδοντογλυφίδα, βαμβάκι και νερό της βρύσης ξέπλυνα τα μέρη αυτά, και η συσκευή επανήλθε.
Αν το σκουπισετε με οινόπνευμα ή βενζίνη θα σχηματιστεί ένα στρώμα αγώγιμης ουσίας, οπότε θα γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
Αν δεν παθεις δεν μαθαίνεις ή τζάμπα μάγκας δεν γίνεσαι.  ::  

Τώρα όσον αφορά την στεγανότητα και την ψύξη, το τέλειο θα ήταν να έχουμε και τα δύο. Ακόμα κιαν δεν γίνεται υγροποίηση, η λειτουργία σε μακρό χρονικό διάστημα σε περιβάλλον που έχει υγρασία (που ο αέρας στην ελλάδα έχει μπόλικη) οδηγεί σε οξείδωση κάποιων τμημάτων (πχ σε ενισχυτή ιστού τηλεόρασης, σε νησί, μετά από καμιά 10χρόνια, οι χαλκολωρίδες έχουν φαγωθεί εντελώς.)
Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να το πετύχουμε αυτό (και που χρησιμοποιείται σε καμπίνες εξωτερικού χώρου που φιλοξενούν τηλ/κο εξοπλισμό) είναι το κουτί-καμπίνα να έχει δύο διαμερίσματα τα οποία δεν επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους. Στο ένα μπαίνουν οι συσκευές, ενώ το άλλο έχει τις θυρίδες εξαγωγής και εισαγωγής του αέρα και τους αντίστοιχους ανεμιστήρες. Η διαχωριστική επιφάνεια αναμεσα στα χωρίσματα είναι από καλό αγωγό της θερμότητας, πχ αλουμίνιο, ώστε να γίνεται η μεταφορά της θερμότητας.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου βέβαι αυτά είναι υπερβολικά, η λύση του veggos είναι μια χαρά, και αν έχουμε συσκευές που καταναλώνουν πολύ λίγη ισχύ (πχ DLink, 3W) θα μπορούσαν να μπούν και σε εντελώς στεγανό κουτί. (δεν χρειάζεται να το παστώσουμε στη σιλικώνη, τα ηλεκτρολογικά έχουν επαρκή στεγανότητα.
Επίσης υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο κάτι δισκία (ή σακουλάκια) που περιέχουν μια κρυστάλλινη σκόνη, τα οποία τα βάζεις στο κουτί και έχουν την ιδιότητα να απορροφούν την υγρασία, οπότε η συσκευή δουλεύει σε περιβάλλον με πολύ μικρή υγρασία ακόμα και αν δεν είναι αεροσταγής. (και αυτό είναι υπερβολικό για τα κουτιά μας)

----------


## bond

> (που ο αέρας στην ελλάδα έχει μπόλικη) οδηγεί σε οξείδωση κάποιων τμημάτων (πχ σε ενισχυτή ιστού τηλεόρασης, σε νησί, μετά από καμιά 10χρόνια, οι χαλκολωρίδες έχουν φαγωθεί εντελώς.)


Νομίζω εκεί η λέξη κλειδί είναι το νησι > θάλασσα > αλάτι κ.λ.π. Αλλά και πάλι και να φαγωθεί η m/b μετά από δέκα χρόνια, υπάρχει κανείς που περιμένει να λειτουργεί την ίδια m/b ή το ίδιο AP μετά από δέκα χρόνια;
Νομίζω ο εξαερισμός είναι σημαντικότερος από τη στεγανότητα (από υγρασία όχι από νερό). Σε PC σίγουρα. Σε AP δεν έχω ακόμη εμπειρία, αλλά από αυτά που ακούων για κολλήματα των DLink σε ζέστη, τότε και εκεί είναι σημαντικότερο.

----------


## ngia

> Επίσης υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο κάτι δισκία (ή σακουλάκια) που περιέχουν μια κρυστάλλινη σκόνη, τα οποία τα βάζεις στο κουτί και έχουν την ιδιότητα να απορροφούν την υγρασία, οπότε η συσκευή δουλεύει σε περιβάλλον με πολύ μικρή υγρασία ακόμα και αν δεν είναι αεροσταγής. (και αυτό είναι υπερβολικό για τα κουτιά μας)


Μόλις τώρα άνοιξα ένα σκληρό δίσκο και είχε ένα τέτοιο μέσα  ::

----------


## dti

Πρόσφατα που παρέλαβα επάργυρα N type βύσματα από το fab-corp, κάθε θηλυκό Ν είχε κι ένα τέτοιο σακκουλάκι μέσα (silica gel).  ::

----------


## vaf

Πράγματι, και εγώ έβλεπα τετοια σακουλάκια σε διάφορα εξαρτήματα και δεν ήξερα τι ρόλο έπαιζαν.

Οπότε σε ποιο συμπέρασμα καταλύγουμε?

> Όταν υπάρχει συνεχής και καλός αερισμός, η μόνωση ίσως να είναι περιττή.

> Όταν όμως οι ανεμιστήρες σταματούν, τότε πιάνει δουλειά η σιλικόνη?

> SilicaGel ή σιλικόνη στα pins? Πόση υγρασία μπορεί να απορροφύσει και πόσο χόρο καλύπτει ένα δυσκάκι ή ένα σακουλάκι?

----------


## vaf

Και κάτι που ξέχασα:

Ένας φύλος με PC στην ταράτσα με πληροφόρησε ότι το κουτί του είχε αρχίσει να σκουριάζει εσωτερικά μετά από ενα δύμινο και αυτό μέσα στο καλοκαίρι!!!

>Αν και λίγο Xtreme η λύση με το δυπλό κουτί, μου φαίνεται ιδανική για HeavyDuty κατασκευές (όπως η περίπτωσή μου) και είναι και σχετικά εύκολο να φτιαχτεί ένα τέτοιο κουτί, ακόμα και με τροποποίηση ενώς ηλεκτρολογικού. Μέσα στο σφραγισμένο μέρος θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα SilicaGel. Ένα μπράβο στον dti από εμένα και το PC μου!  :: 

Τώρα, τι μόνωση θέλει να βάλει ο κάθε ένας για το μηχάνημά του είναι καθαρά δική του υπόθεση.  ::

----------


## vaf

Το μπράβο απο το PC πήγεναι στον ngia...

Στον dti πάει έτσι και αλοιώς για τη προσπάθειά του για το awmn (slurp  ::  )

Έπρεπε να υπήρχαι και ένα κουμπί "edit" στο φόρουμ, θα είχα 2 ποστ λιγότερα...

----------


## papashark

Μα υπάρχει !!!!  ::  

Πάνω δεξιά σε κάθε μήνυμα, δίπλα στο "quote" 

 ::

----------


## Achille

> Και κάτι που ξέχασα:
> 
> Ένας φύλος με PC στην ταράτσα με πληροφόρησε ότι το κουτί του είχε αρχίσει να σκουριάζει εσωτερικά μετά από ενα δύμινο και αυτό μέσα στο καλοκαίρι!!!


Εμένα πάλι λειτουργεί ανελιπώς από τα Χριστούγεννα και δεν έχει παρουσιάσει το παραμικρό. Παρόλες τις πλυμμήρες, ανέμους, καύσωνες.

Και είναι ένα απλό κουτί-εργαλειοθήκη από το Praktiker, ούτε στεγανό, και χωρίς ανεμιστήρες εισόδου-εξόδου. Το μηχάνημα εντός είναι Ppro 200, σαφώς πιο θερμό από Pentium I, και έχει και 4 ασύρματες κάρτες και τη ζέστη που αυτές εκπέμπουν...

----------


## vegos

> Και είναι ένα απλό κουτί-εργαλειοθήκη από το Praktiker, ούτε στεγανό, και χωρίς ανεμιστήρες εισόδου-εξόδου. Το μηχάνημα εντός είναι Ppro 200, σαφώς πιο θερμό από Pentium I, και έχει και 4 ασύρματες κάρτες και τη ζέστη που αυτές εκπέμπουν...


Χμ.. Ωραία ιδέα αυτή! Και σκεφτόμουν πιο δύσκολες λύσεις.. Αλλά τελικά τώρα που το λες, οι εργαλειοθήκες έχουν ιδανικό μέγεθος!

Δεν κάνεις post καμιά φωτογραφία;

----------


## vaf

Έκανα ένα μικρό τέστ και κατέληξα στο εξείς:

Ένα κουτί με καλό εξαερισμό και πορτάκια πίσω από τους ανεμιστήρες για μην μπαίνει υγρασία μέσα όταν αυτοί δε λειτουργούν καθώς και ένα σακουλάκι με CilicaGel για να αποροφάει ότι μπαίνει. Πρωφανώς δεν ξεχνάμε τις πλαστικές γωνίες  ::  

Τα πορτάκια για μεντεσέ μπορούν να έχουν ένα μικρό σολινάκι κομένο στα 3 με ένα σύρμα στερεομένο στα 2 ακριανά μέρη και μία μικρή μεταλική ή πλαστική πιφάνεια για πόρτα  ::  

Όταν το φτιάξω θα σας πω νεότερα

----------


## papashark

Ξέχνα την CilicaGel ......

Σε μια βδομάδα θα έχει γίνει κώλος.....

Η CilicaGel είναι για να τραβάει την υγρασία που έχει ένα κλειστό πακέτο και όχι ένας χώρος που αερίζετε.

Θα σου πρώτινα να δοκίμαζες με αλάτι χοντρό ή να πας σε μαγαζί με υδραυλικά και να πάρεις ένα ειδικό σύστημα για υγρασία που έχουν που το γεμίζεις με ένα υλικό κάθε βδομάδα/15θήμερο/μήνα

----------


## vaf

Εψαξα λίγο το θέμα και βρήκα ότι λίγο βερνίκι πάνω στα πινάκια κάνει δουλειά. Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτό έχουν απο την κατασκευή τους  :: 

Άντε, έτσι όπως πάμε θα έχουμε και υποβρίχεια nodes  ::

----------


## InDio

Παιδιά εμείς εδώ συζητώντας, σκεφτόμασταν, εκτός των 2 ανεμιστήρων με τα ανάποδα μπουριά απο την απέξω μεριά, να προσαρμόζαμε στην εισαγωγή και ένα τετράγωνο κομμάτι πανιού που βάζουν στους απορροφητήρες! Έτσι θα γλιτώναμε από σκόνη και (ίσως λίγο ::  υγρασία....

----------


## Achille

Βάλε φιλτροχοάνη για αμάξι, και μη ξεχάσεις να τη λαδώσεις  :: 

Α.. να βάλεις και χρωμιομένη εξάτμιση στην έξοδο  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, αν βάλεις φίλτρο θα μειώσεις αρκετά το airflow, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεσαι δυνατότερο ανεμιστήρα. Αν δεν σε ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος και η κατανάλωση, ίσως είναι καλή ιδέα.

----------


## ngia

Για την περίπτωση που έχουμε μόνο ένα DLink σε ένα κουτάκι μπορούμε να έχουμε απόλυτη στεγανότητα και παράλληλα χαμηλή θερμοκρασία αν:

1. Βγάλουμε την πλακέτα του DLink από το κουτάκι της.
2. Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε σταθεροποιητή ο οποίος καταναλώνει ισχύ και έτσι συμβάλει στην ανοδο της θερμοκρασία. Έχουμε έτσι περίπου 3watt να καταναλωθούν.
3. Χρησιμοποιούμε ευρύχωρο κουτί, το οποίο έχει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια και έτσι βοηθά στην αποβολη΄θερμότητας.
4. Βάζουμε μια ψύκτρα πάνω στην pcmcia που έχει όλα τα rf κυκλώματα και η οποία παράγει την περισσότερη θερμότητα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο επιτυγχάνουμε λίγο μικρότερη θερμοκρασία για τα ευαίσθητα RF κυκλώματα.
5. Αν έχουμε το 614, αντικαταστούμε την ψύκτρα που έχει σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο με μία μεγαλύτερη και βάζουμε άλλη μία στο δεύτερο ολοκληρωμένο που έχει.
6. Κόβουμε την πίσω επιφάνεια του ηλεκτρολογικού κουτιού (όχι σύριζα αφήνουμε περιθώριο) και τοποθετούμε πάνω της μια αλουμινένια πλάκα. Με κόλλα τη σταθεροποιοούμε και εξασφαλίζουμε την στεγανότητα. Για σιγουριά βάζουμε και βιδάκια για να την συγκρατούν. Αν τυχόν υπάρχει σταθεροποιητής αυτός τοποθετείται πάνω στην πλάκα αυτή. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο εξασφαλίζουμε καλή θερμική αγωγιμότητα ανάμεσα στο εσωτερικό του κουτιού και στο περιβάλλον.
7. Φροντίζουμε το κουτί να μην είναι σε κατευθείαν έκθεση στον ήλιο.
8. Βάφουμε το κουτί άσπρο, ή με είδική μπογιά που χρησιμοποιούν στα αεροδρόμια ή το ντύνουμε με αλουμινόχαρτο, ώστε να ανακλά την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. Μία επιφάνεια εμβαδού μιας κυβικής παλάμης με μαύρο χρώμα απορροφά περίπου 10watt ισχύ από τον ήλιο. αν όμως ανακλά καλά μπορεί να απορροφά μόλις 2. Άρα στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχουμε 10+3-13watt, ενώ στην δεύτερη θα έχουμε 3+2=5watt, να συμβάλλουν σε άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## InDio

*Το ταράτσα PC εδώ και λίγεσ μέρες είναι έτοιμο και online!*

Καθηστέρησα κυρίως λόγω των άσκοπων αναμονών για να έρθουν καλώδια και κοννέκτορες. Μιας και τούτο εδώ το ποστ με βοήθησε σημαντικά στην ολοκλήρωσή του, είπα να γράψω και τα τελικά αποτελέσματα εδώ...

Στόχοι επετέυθησαν στο 100%:

*Επεκτασιμότητα*:3 wireless Και 1 ethernet interfaces, στην τιμή του..ενός.
*Ασφάλεια*: Κουτί ατσαλένιο, 100% υδοτοστεγές, τροφοδοσία με πτώση τάσης στην γραμμή μεταφοράς του ρεύματος στα 50V.
*Ποιότητα κόμβου*: Το λίνουξ με τους hostAP drivers είναι πραγματικά rock Stable! Απρόσκοπτη πραγματικά λειτουργία, σε πλήρη αντίθεση με λύσεις τύπου (&*&^@#@)900AP+(ή ο οξαποδώ).Αναμένονται να επιληθούν και οι τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες στο λογισμικό..

Ελπίζω σύντομα να στήσω και μια σελιδούλα με φωτογραφίες και ίσως ένα howto...To όλο εγχείρημα ήταν κάτι διόλου εύκολο και συνίσταται μόνο στους πολύ κα(*)μένους.

----------


## LeChuck

Δωσε καμμια φωτο να δουμε... Μας αναψες !!!


---
ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΨΗΛΑΛΩΝΙΑΑΑΑΑ !!! - Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας

----------


## InDio

Λοιπόν παίδες ετοίμασα μια σελιδούλα με φωτογραφίες και μπλα μπλα περί της όλης προσπάθειας. 

http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~panousis/taratsa/

Είναι ακόμη ψιλοπρόχειρη, αλλά δείχνει ακριβώς το τι κάναμε, με ποιό τρόπο και γιατί. Περιμένω σχόλια σας...

----------

